# GE scientists build a greatly improved traction motor for EVs



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

GE’s prototype operates at a peak power level of 55 kW and improves on state-of-the-art motors in the same class in several ways... Newswire >


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

More efficient than anything on the market now and rated at 14,000 RPM! Dayum!!!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

They didn't give any power to weight numbers so it's hard to compare, and Tesla's AC induction motors go to 14,000RPM already, and have no magnets to overheat. So I'll need more data before I'm impressed


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

A little more info here:

http://www.greencarcongress.com/201...hybrid-and-electric-vehicle-applications.html

Basically, they seem to have figured out how to use one magnet instead of many segmented magnets, to cut manufacturing costs.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Coulomb said:


> A little more info here:
> 
> http://www.greencarcongress.com/201...hybrid-and-electric-vehicle-applications.html
> 
> Basically, they seem to have figured out how to use one magnet instead of many segmented magnets, to cut manufacturing costs.


Quote from your link:


> The permanent-magnet motor uses a concentrated (solenoidal) winding, and is extremely compact, with a stator diameter of approximately 23.4 cm (9.2 inches), and a length, including end turns,


 A concentrated (solenoidal) winding would not have any end turns, would it?


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

so ~74 HP, for this motor, could you run something like this at 3X overdriven? for short periods like other 3-phase motors?


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

NintendoKD said:


> so ~74 HP, for this motor, could you run something like this at 3X overdriven? for short periods like other 3-phase motors?


My guess is no. The 55 kW already seems to already be a peak power rating; the ~3x short term overload usually applies to the continuous rating of things like industrial motors, which often don't have a peak power rating at all.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

so build one a little bigger in the 80-100kw range, and have a smart controller hooked up to it to taper performance as needed, you are already saving weight, take it to the next step and add performance. They DO want to use this in EV's right?


----------

